# Marx to lionel coupler adapter??



## SeaTroller (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
I'm new here, been reading alot, but have not seen anything like this.
Has anyone used one before, I have two coming in the mail.
My question is does this adapt a Marx Loco to a Lionel Knuckle coupler?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Could be. Don't forget that many steamer locos themselves had drawbars (rather than couplers) that attached to a tender.

Here's a pic of a Marx drawbar. Looks like that in the sketch ...

http://marxtinplatetrains.com/img/marx591_electric_02.jpg

TJ


----------



## SeaTroller (Feb 2, 2013)

That's the way I thought, just not sure. I have some Marx cars with the Tab & Slot couplers that I was hoping to make into idlers. I'll post my results once I get them.
Thanks,
Vic


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

Here's some info on the adapter. Looks like it was made by Marx for people who wanted to use their big tin #21 Santa Fe AA diesels with Lionel trains.

http://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/displayForumTopic/content/9173459942068239/reply/lastReply

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARX-21-SAN...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## SeaTroller (Feb 2, 2013)

Great info. I found the adapters on ebay. Bought them on the chance they would work, to make idlers out of the Marx cars with tab and slot. Looks like they will be perfect!!


----------



## SeaTroller (Feb 2, 2013)

Rec'd adapters today. They do convert the Marx Tab & slot to a Lionel coupler. Height of the new knuckle matches. Olsen's carry these.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

SeaTroller said:


> Rec'd adapters today. They do convert the Marx Tab & slot to a Lionel coupler. Height of the new knuckle matches. Olsen's carry these.


Can I please see a picture?


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## SeaTroller (Feb 2, 2013)

Here's a pic


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

That's great!


----------



## SeaTroller (Feb 2, 2013)

After messing with the adapters, I didn't like the way they fit. Went in a different direction and made a tab and slot (minus the slot) for the Lionel car and mounted it sandwiched between the truck and the bed of the car. When using the car as a idler just swivel the Lionel coupler under the car.


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

What was the issue with the adapter? Was the knuckle too high?


----------



## SeaTroller (Feb 2, 2013)

No, the knuckle actually fit pretty well. Just a little off in height. The adapter is made out of cast metal and was quite heavy for the Marx cars. The tab that I made is light and swivels under the car, when I don't need it. This way I don't have to keep removing the knuckle adapter from the Marx car.


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like a good idea.


----------



## SeaTroller (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks


----------

